# Pistocchi:"Ma che dice Gattuso? Fossi milanista...".



## admin (19 Marzo 2019)

Maurizio Pistocchi sulle dichiarazioni di Gattuso riguardo il modulo adottato da Spalletti nel derby. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sui social:"Se fossi tifoso del Milan sarei preoccupato dal fatto che Gattuso pensi che l’Inter abbia fatto il 4:3:3 nel derby. L'Inter non ha giocato con il 4:3:3, ma era il solito 4:2:3:1, con Vecino trequartista. Mi preoccupa più questo errato pensiero di Gattuso che la sconfitta".


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maurizio Pistocchi sulle dichiarazioni di Gattuso riguardo il modulo adottato da Spalletti nel derby. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sui social:"Se fossi tifoso del Milan sarei preoccupato dal fatto che Gattuso pensi che l’Inter abbia fatto il 4:3:3 nel derby. L'Inter non ha giocato con il 4:3:3, ma era il solito 4:2:3:1, con Vecino trequartista. Mi preoccupa più questo errato pensiero di Gattuso che la sconfitta".



.


----------



## andreima (19 Marzo 2019)

T tutti giù dal carro


----------



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maurizio Pistocchi sulle dichiarazioni di Gattuso riguardo il modulo adottato da Spalletti nel derby. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sui social:"Se fossi tifoso del Milan sarei preoccupato dal fatto che Gattuso pensi che l’Inter abbia fatto il 4:3:3 nel derby. L'Inter non ha giocato con il 4:3:3, ma era il solito 4:2:3:1, con Vecino trequartista. Mi preoccupa più questo errato pensiero di Gattuso che la sconfitta".



Gattuso ancora non c'ha capito nulla.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> T tutti giù dal carro



C era un carro pro Gattuso? Se si ditemelo che devo starne alla larga


----------



## Masanijey (19 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> C era un carro pro Gattuso? Se si ditemelo che devo starne alla larga



Quintali, quintali e quintali di escrementi addosso a uno che ha dato tutto per la nostra maglia. Complimenti a tutti per la coerenza, il rispetto e la gratitudine che state mostrando. 
Poi ci sorprendiamo di Bonucci e Higuain.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quintali, quintali e quintali di escrementi addosso a uno che ha dato tutto per la nostra maglia. Complimenti a tutti per la coerenza, il rispetto e la gratitudine che state mostrando.
> Poi ci sorprendiamo di Bonucci e Higuain.



Credimi, continuo a rileggere il tuo messaggio ma non trovo il nesso: aver dato tutto per la maglia lo esenta dalle critiche per come allena?
Senza offesa, mi sembra il tuo un ragionamento senza coerenza. Avessimo avuto sulla nostra panchina un di Francesco qualsiasi avreste voluto tutti la sua testa! Questo non ha ancora azzeccato un big match, non esiste uno schema offensivo e giochiamo sempre sempre sempre bassi. 

Dovreste darvi una bella svegliata


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maurizio Pistocchi sulle dichiarazioni di Gattuso riguardo il modulo adottato da Spalletti nel derby. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sui social:"Se fossi tifoso del Milan sarei preoccupato dal fatto che Gattuso pensi che l’Inter abbia fatto il 4:3:3 nel derby. L'Inter non ha giocato con il 4:3:3, ma era il solito 4:2:3:1, con Vecino trequartista. Mi preoccupa più questo errato pensiero di Gattuso che la sconfitta".



Dopo questa sconfitta sto notando che sono tornati in auge i fenomeni della tattica.


----------



## Masanijey (19 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Credimi, continuo a rileggere il tuo messaggio ma non trovo il nesso: aver dato tutto per la maglia lo esenta dalle critiche per come allena?
> Senza offesa, mi sembra il tuo un ragionamento senza coerenza. Avessimo avuto sulla nostra panchina un di Francesco qualsiasi avreste voluto tutti la sua testa! Questo non ha ancora azzeccato un big match, non esiste uno schema offensivo e giochiamo sempre sempre sempre bassi.
> 
> Dovreste darvi una bella svegliata



Critiche? Qui non si parla di critiche! Sono settimane, mesi, che si dice di tutto e di più, che si riconducono a lui le colpe di qualunque cosa. 
Non voglio entrare nemmeno in dibattiti tecnici, perché non c'è niente di tecnico in molti dei commenti. Mi fa male, perché non riesco a capire come possa un milanista scaraventarsi in questo modo contro una bandiera, considerando che siamo totalmente in linea con gli obiettivi.

Preciso, ho preso il tuo messaggio per replicare alla discussione, ma non ce l'ho direttamente con te.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dopo questa sconfitta sto notando che sono tornati in auge i fenomeni della tattica.



È una risaputa (almeno nell'ambiente) strategia della stampa quella delle montagne russe, cioè portare in cima una persona/squadra/azienda ecc. e poi alla prima cosa negativa farla precipitare verso il basso. Anche perché altrimenti le notizie sarebbero più lineari, quindi meno interessanti e quindi meno visite/spettatori/copie vendute.


----------



## Gas (19 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quintali, quintali e quintali di escrementi addosso a uno che ha dato tutto per la nostra maglia. Complimenti a tutti per la coerenza, il rispetto e la gratitudine che state mostrando.
> Poi ci sorprendiamo di Bonucci e Higuain.



Bravo. In linea generale, la critica é lecita e doverosa ma leggo spesso insulti e io da questi sto alla larga.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È una risaputa (almeno nell'ambiente) strategia della stampa quella delle montagne russe, cioè portare in cima una persona/squadra/azienda ecc. e poi alla prima cosa negativa farla precipitare verso il basso. Anche perché altrimenti le notizie sarebbero più lineari, quindi meno interessanti e quindi meno visite/spettatori/copie vendute.



Si chiama "manipolazione". E se tutti ne fossero coscienti, forse vivremmo meglio e non faremmo le guerre fra di noi, di calcio, politica, economia o qualsivoglia argomento. Mentre qualcuno si sganascia in terra dalle risate.


----------



## sette (19 Marzo 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Bravo. In linea generale, la critica é lecita e doverosa ma leggo spesso insulti e io da questi sto alla larga.



Giusto.

Però la sconfitta nel derby è stata sanguinosa, l'inter aveva il morale a pezzi e aveva giocato 3 giorni prima.

E' inammissibile non aver almeno pareggiato.


----------



## andreima (19 Marzo 2019)

I o nel carro pro Gattuso ci sarò fino alla fine perché è il nostro allenatore e mi ha dimostrato di essere prima un uomo e poi i l resto,vedo un gruppo che fa i suoi errori ok ma che li ammette e questo l.ho visto poche volte


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quintali, quintali e quintali di escrementi addosso a uno che ha dato tutto per la nostra maglia. Complimenti a tutti per la coerenza, il rispetto e la gratitudine che state mostrando.
> Poi ci sorprendiamo di Bonucci e Higuain.



Ma che Gattuso sia da rispettare come ex giocatore non c’è dubbio, te lo dice uno che é stato alla sua partita d’addio per onorarlo.
Non colgo peró l’incapacitá di riconoscere i suoi evidenti limiti da allenatore, non è che siccome da giocatore è stato una bandiera allora bisogna ignorare le ******* che combina.


----------



## Masanijey (19 Marzo 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma che Gattuso sia da rispettare come ex giocatore non c’è dubbio, te lo dice uno che é stato alla sua partita d’addio per onorarlo.
> Non colgo peró l’incapacitá di riconoscere i suoi evidenti limiti da allenatore, non è che siccome da giocatore è stato una bandiera allora bisogna ignorare le ******* che combina.



Cris, il tuo è già un punto di partenza ragionevole, non dico che non ci possa essere la critica, ma ci deve essere rispetto, perché oggi dati alla mano (unica cosa oggettiva) siamo quarti a due punti dal terzo posto. Non si può definire una situazione catastrofica. 
Tutto il resto è opinabile, anche gli "evidenti limiti" che citi tu.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Critiche? Qui non si parla di critiche! Sono settimane, mesi, che si dice di tutto e di più, che si riconducono a lui le colpe di qualunque cosa.
> Non voglio entrare nemmeno in dibattiti tecnici, perché non c'è niente di tecnico in molti dei commenti. Mi fa male, perché non riesco a capire come possa un milanista scaraventarsi in questo modo contro una bandiera, considerando che siamo totalmente in linea con gli obiettivi.
> 
> Preciso, ho preso il tuo messaggio per replicare alla discussione, ma non ce l'ho direttamente con te.



Tranquillo, so benissimo che non ti riferisci a me in prima persona. 
Doverosa precisazione, non insulteró mai Gattuso e sarò sempre riconoscente per tutto ciò che ha fatto per noi.. Ma è evidente che come allenatore abbiamo bisogno di altro; è vero che siamo in linea con l obiettivo, ma è anche vero che la squadra non ha ancora fatto lo step successivo, e le colpe sono anche sue


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maurizio Pistocchi sulle dichiarazioni di Gattuso riguardo il modulo adottato da Spalletti nel derby. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sui social:"Se fossi tifoso del Milan sarei preoccupato dal fatto che Gattuso pensi che l’Inter abbia fatto il 4:3:3 nel derby. L'Inter non ha giocato con il 4:3:3, ma era il solito 4:2:3:1, con Vecino trequartista. Mi preoccupa più questo errato pensiero di Gattuso che la sconfitta".



Delle dichiarazioni post gara mi importa relativamente in quanto sono discorsi da bar , quel che mi preoccupa è che non lo abbiamo capito in campo che vecino stava giocando sotto punta.
Di fatto è stato vecino a far saltare il banco, e questo mi fa rabbia perchè non parliamo di kakà.
Alla fine non si è capito chi avrebbe dovuto prenderlo : tra le linee era solo, in area era solo.
Ha segnato un gol facile facile e un altro l'ha sfiorato impattando male la palla di interno da due passi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Delle dichiarazioni post gara mi importa relativamente in quanto sono discorsi da bar , quel che mi preoccupa è che non lo abbiamo capito in campo che vecino stava giocando sotto punta.
> Di fatto è stato vecino a far saltare il banco, e questo mi fa rabbia perchè non parliamo di kakà.
> Alla fine non si è capito chi avrebbe dovuto prenderlo : tra le linee era solo, in area era solo.
> Ha segnato un gol facile facile e un altro l'ha sfiorato impattando male la palla di interno da due passi.



Forse anche Pistocchi non ha capito. Se Vecino da un 4-3-3 avanza in posizione centrale diventa 4-2-3-1, in questo caso è chiaramente Baka che deve prenderlo.
Gattuso fa finta di niente proteggendo così Baka.
Il problema era la squadra troppo lunga che permetteva inserimenti e triangolazioni tra le linee.


----------

